# Porsche Congratulates Audi on Win... Sort Of...



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In the wake of Audi's 13th win last week at the 24 Hours of Le Mans, Porsche has released a congratulatory video. The two Volkswagen Group sibling marques have enjoyed an entertaining rivalry since the outset of the Porsche team's return to top-level racing at Le Mans, including a humorous burnout video in the week before Le Mans from Audi Sport. With the Audi win in the record books, Porsche has now released this.

Curious what you think...


----------

